# Space Wolves test marine



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Heretics,
I had a bit of free time at work last night so I thought id whip up a test scheme for my future Puppies army.

The grey is a mix of Astronomicon Grey and Fenris Grey, shaded with 50/50 mix of Shadow Grey and Schorched brown.
Im not totally happy with the red id like it like the red in the codex they use, any tips on that would be cool.
Also what do you all think?


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

looks tight son!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice. Can't see what you need tips for. Can't see anything needs improving.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally I liked all red backgrounds with black decals on instead of the red/black markings... I thought it gave them more character (although I did mark GH vehicles with similar red/black markings as you have used here).


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Do the same black markings on the yellow! :biggrin: Nothing sores my eyes more than plain yellow...


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Very clear paint job.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Clean and tidy as usual. Only thing I could suggest is adding a couple of extra highlights (which I'm sure you will considering the quality of the blue of your UM commissions). 

I always think battle damage looks good on SWs too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would thin the high light to about half thickness or feather in a mid tone so the contrast between base and highlight isnt as stark on the grey,other than that it rocks,neat ,clean and very wolf.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nicely done, colors are clean and work well together. :good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i would thin the high light to about half thickness or feather in a mid tone so the contrast between base and highlight isnt as stark on the grey,other than that it rocks,neat ,clean and very wolf.


Said much more eloquently than me! k:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I love it - looks great.

Is that gold done with the all powerfull Chestnut Ink? It sure looks like it.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good clean paint job!. It looks very 'Codex" like to me and works well if that is what you are going for.:victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> Do the same black markings on the yellow! :biggrin: Nothing sores my eyes more than plain yellow...


Lol I agree I will have a proper Great company marking on there on the proper minis I promise!



Syph said:


> Clean and tidy as usual. Only thing I could suggest is adding a couple of extra highlights (which I'm sure you will considering the quality of the blue of your UM commissions).
> 
> I always think battle damage looks good on SWs too.


I was considering weathering the lower legs and chainsword/powerfists in this way, Il do some weathering on this chap and repost to see what you all recon.



bitsandkits said:


> i would thin the high light to about half thickness or feather in a mid tone so the contrast between base and highlight isnt as stark on the grey,other than that it rocks,neat ,clean and very wolf.


Im unsure if I should do a lighter highlight or have a darker mid tone?



Pherion said:


> I love it - looks great.
> 
> Is that gold done with the all powerfull Chestnut Ink? It sure looks like it.


Its brazen brass base coat highlighted with Brazen/Burnished Gold 50/50 mix.



Damned Fist said:


> Good clean paint job!. It looks very 'Codex" like to me and works well if that is what you are going for.:victory:


Hmm I didnt intentionally go for "codex" wolves but it is close, might have to change that.........

Also any ideas on how and what details I could add to personalise models, im good at painting nice neat stuff, but I always struggle to add details?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

suggestions... I suggest you take a brick to that model and then to your fingers!
you sir are a blight on all that is good and pure about the painting hobby!!!


Nah seriously dude its great, not to sure i want to give you them plastic SM now i have seen the speed in which you punch out theres great quailty minis


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Hmm I didnt intentionally go for "codex" wolves but it is close, might have to change that.........
> 
> Also any ideas on how and what details I could add to personalise models, im good at painting nice neat stuff, but I always struggle to add details?


Sure. If you want to "personalize" the army with the *paint brush *then why not paint one of the Space Wolf designs on a knee pad or a shin guard? You could do this in a pattern across the army or very it up from model to model for a nice effect. If you don't mind doing free hand then that always makes an interesting model. Just a few ideas anyway. However..., what I said about it looking "codex" was not meant in any way as a put down. The test model looks great:victory:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Sure. If you want to "personalize" the army with the *paint brush *then why not paint one of the Space Wolf designs on a knee pad or a shin guard? You could do this in a pattern across the army or very it up from model to model for a nice effect. If you don't mind doing free hand then that always makes an interesting model. Just a few ideas anyway. However..., what I said was not meant in any way as a put down. The test model looks great:victory:


This kind of thing would help a great deal. I also imagine Space Wolves to like to paint their armour with runes and such, or tribal markings. That could would quite well on lower legs etc. I think with Space Wolves, considering the pelts and such, you already have a fair bit of detail over a vanilla Marine. Finally, if you're gonna weather the model, it would change the models 'neat' appearance.

With regards the highlight, I think the highligh you've already done is light enough, so a midtone would be more useful. A thinner line, however, would also work. If you really wanted to go to town, a midtone _and_ another highlight certainly wouldn't go a miss.

I really like your style though Munky. It's a style of painting I try to adhere to in all honesty.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for your views I always appreciate your comments, I wasn't taking the "codex" bit the wrong way lol.
I was hoping to get a colour away from the current sky blue wolves, and it appears in the photo at least it looks like a codex wolf! Oops!
I really like the idea of the runes and weathering, I have got the Viking alphabet printed off and I was going to write the warriors names in runes.
I keep thinking about going with my own wolf lord and designing a symbol for him, possibly a good way to diverge from codex wolves? 
Dammit I hate choices .......


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like a plan mate, honestly. If I were to interpret the Codex-wolf comment, it'd be that you've painted it in a very neat, to the mark look. I _do_ think the colour is a slightly grittier grey than the usual however, which I like. And again, after some Viking rune treatment, personalised Wolf Lord symbols and some weathering I think you'll have nailed it.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe the idea will work its just putting all together, thats the hard bit.
I personalyy have been waiting for a LOOOONG time to get the new models and codex before I even think about starting my army, and I only wanna do em once lol!

Anyone have and good tips of tutorials or links even on weathering, mainly chips scratches and dust(for the the legs).

Il probably adapt an existing transfer for my great company, and freehand the changes onto it.

Id better get to thinking about the fluff for these guys........


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Right I managed to do some weathering on one side of him, what do you all think?
















I hit the lower leg with a wash or two of _Graveyard Earth/Charadon Granite_, and painted the chips with _Charadon_, and highlighted them with the power armour highlight of _Astronomicon grey/White_ mix.

Its a little time consuming but Im shocked by how much better he looks with it done!

Good feedback guys I really appreciate it.:biggrin:


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

The weathering looks fantastic. Nicely done!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

You know, looking at the original mini, I was going to suggest weathering, but you seem to have beaten me to it.

Nice work.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Incredibly better with the weathering! I'm typicaly not a fan of battle damage as I play eldar, and they are all prissy and keep things in perfect condition... lol

+rep, this guy looks fantastic.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The weathering look really good. It adds a lot of character to the model. Well done:victory:


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Just what ive been lookin for*

Hi

looks great mate,been lookin for a way to give my own space wolves some battle damage and weathering,cant wait to see if mine turn out the same.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Very clean, classic looking scheme. Nice work!


----------

